# Leaving hobby... Selling stuff



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey y'all,
I haven't been active for a couple of years now, and my tank is deteriorating. Most likely next year I'll be moving and won't be able to easily bring the tank with me. Anyway, sadly I would like to sell my tank. After I start to clear everything out I'll figure out more items that need to be sold.

Here's what I have first:

1) 58 gallon Oceanic tank with a Cherry Trim and stand - currently has Seachem Onyx (75%) and Pond Substrate (25%), has some water damage on stand right side (note picture), purchased 2004 - $300
2) Eheim 2217 (replaced impeller 1 month ago), purchased 2004 - $75
3) CO2 regulator with nice flow valve, dupla diffuser, and a 10 lb tank - $120

Sell altogether for $425 (will include everything except the bait and light). 
I don't know how much items cost these days, but if it's too high then let me know. I'm going to sell the plants on the forum, if you see something you like, though, then let me know. I'm very courteous to club members and plant sharing.

Picture of tank taken 9/12/2009










Damage to stand


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hit me up when you start divying up the plants. I'll buy those crypts, and any low light plants you've got. 

I'm thinking about the CO2 stuff but college costs hit me hard.

What about the light fixture?


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Man, you getting out and I just bought a new tank so I can redo the biotope that I have always wanted to do.

What's up my borther? Remember me?

Donald


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Sup donald! 
Man, I was just thinking about you the other day when I was ripping out some of my crypts... how you been?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> Hit me up when you start divying up the plants. I'll buy those crypts, and any low light plants you've got.
> 
> I'm thinking about the CO2 stuff but college costs hit me hard.
> 
> What about the light fixture?


I'll let you know.

I'm thinking about keeping the light fixture. It's easy to move and cost me an arm and leg to buy.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Bump for a good man.

Making it on this end. Working on finally doing a Cardinal Biotope in my new 215, and really into tropheus now.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks donald. Tropheus are great, and my favorite africans. You got any pics of the tanks? Are you going to use ADA soil for your cardinal biotope? You still going to aquatek?

fossilguy, 
you don't need to wait until I'm divying up the plants. I think you have my number, but if not just pm me. We can setup a time for you to rummage through the tank. 

David


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

No David! So it ain't so! I haven't heard from you in forever and was wondering what you were up to. After you move, at least get yourself a little setup you can manage easily. I love the ADA stuff and their nano tanks are awesome.

Shoot me a pm. We need to catch up.

Bailin


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

PM sent w/ my number. 

I had to get a new phone and I don't have your number anymore. 

You are feeding my MTS beast  Time for six more ten gallons...


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey sent you a text. Dunno if you got it. Let me know if you want some plants and we'll hook up.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

David, you're alive! It's been a long time.. I hope you're doing better than the posts I've read sound like. Where are you moving to?


----------

